# Geschütze Verzeichnisse



## AndréS (27. Okt. 2007)

Hi Leute, Hi Till,

habe mal ne Frage. Kann man auch irgendwie über ISPConfig geschütze Verzeichnisse anlegen? 
Ich weiß nur wie das mal beim Confixx funktionierte. Da war das immer so, Passwort und Nutzername angeben und man kam dann auch nur damit rein.

Ist das auch bei ISPConfig möglich?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Till (28. Okt. 2007)

Ja, das geht auch mit ISPConfig. Diese Funktion ist Teil des Web-FTP INterface. Logge Dich per Web-FTP ein, wähle ein Verzeichnis aus und klick dann auf "Verzeichnis schützen" (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## AndréS (30. Okt. 2007)

Danke,
lesen sollte man doch können  Ich bin echt hin und wieder ein wenig sehr blind. 

Danke dir


----------



## sjau (7. Nov. 2007)

wenns darum geht webverzeichnisse zu schützen, dann mit .htacces / .htpasswd

Hier haste nen Generator:  http://www.ekiwi.de/tools/htaccess/index.php


----------

